# 2007 AUDI Q7 STOLEN FROM MY DRIVEWAY!!!!



## 1fortheroad (Feb 17, 2004)

Burlington, Ontario, Canada
After a break & enter the prior weekend where jewelry and valuables were taken, car thieves returned in the following Wednesday and drove away my car (the Q7) and my wife's X3 in broad daylight AS WE WERE WALKING OUT THE FRONT DOOR!!! We realized (after the fact) that they had taken our spare keys from two separate places within the house. While we were responding to the B&E and making lists of things that were taken - no one, not even the police, thought to mention or suggest we locate spare keys. Definitely a professional job based on how they cased the place before, broke in and took some pretty specific things, know where the spare keys were, and laid in wait until both cars were in the driveway at the same time. Anyone in the Greater Toronto Area with Q7/X5/X3 type of vehicle should beware of the location of their spare keys - break in or not - as they are cars in demand on the international market. I have attached a link to a local newspaper article in case anyone here comes across my Q! It was a 4.2 Premium, Quartz Grey with light grey accents, black leather interior, only other addition was the Dennison iPod adaptor.
http://www.thespec.com/News/Local/article/235844


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2007 AUDI Q7 STOLEN FROM MY DRIVEWAY!!!! (1fortheroad)*

That's a terrible thing to happen, and I'm sure doesn't make you relax and feel safe at home








Hope the vehicles and ring come back in good state. Best of luck.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2007 AUDI Q7 STOLEN FROM MY DRIVEWAY!!!! (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Thats why we have guns in the US.
I am sorry for your lost though, and the stress/fear that you must have from the crime.


----------



## AudiTeK22030 (Sep 6, 2007)

lo-jack......


----------

